# Limitar velocidad de scooter eléctrica



## balialvaro (Mar 11, 2008)

Hola , necesito limitar la velocidad de una scooter eléctrica a 15 km/h, el motor es de 36 Voltios, 250 Watts


----------



## gabrielg (Mar 12, 2008)

Limita la carrera del cable del acelerador. Ahora, si quieres algo mas complicado.... bueno.... Suerte


----------



## balialvaro (Mar 12, 2008)

El acelerador es un potenciómetro...había pensado intercalarle una resistencia ...se podrá hacer ?


----------



## pepechip (Mar 12, 2008)

Deberás buscar el valor adecuado de ésta así como su potencia.


----------



## Dano (Mar 12, 2008)

pepechip dijo:
			
		

> Deberás buscar el valor adecuado de ésta así como su potencia.



Nunca e tenido el placer de desarmar una moto electrica pero, no creo que el pote del acelerador sea de potencia. Con una resistencia de 1/4 de Watt debe ir de primera

Supongo que el sistema para controlar la velocidad del motor es por PWM y luego a un o unos BTJs o Mosfets


Saludos


----------



## balialvaro (Mar 13, 2008)

Gracias a todos por la ayuda ...intercalé un pote de 10 k y funcionó bien.


----------

